# Is this real???



## KateH

hey I haven't been on in about 2 months and haven't been trying but today I'm 2 days late and just decided to go get a test for the sake of it and wasn't expecting anything at all and immediately just got this..... is this serious?!! Should I wait go get a digital im so emotional. ( in the good way) and scattered. If this is BFP this will be our first child !


----------



## CC94

That’s a total BFP, dye stealer. Congrats! :flow:


----------



## mridula

For sure it is! Congratulations :)


----------



## MrsKatie

Oooh that’s a beauty right there. Congratulations!


----------



## KateH

MrsKatie said:


> Oooh that’s a beauty right there. Congratulations!

Thank you i honestly can't believe it going to go get a digital in the morning just to confirm and call the doctor to set up an appointment i can't believe it! Our first child :yellow:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## mummy2lola

That’s a big massive beautiful :bfp: congratulations xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's a very pretty test! Congratulations x


----------



## mindyb85

That is a dye stealer :bfp: right there! You are 100% knocked up!


----------



## KateH

Yes took the other test this morning and no denying that line! 3 days late and my BFP!!! Top l was yesterday and bottom today


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fabulous lines!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Beautiful blazing postive BFP. Congratulations


----------



## saveme

Congratulations


----------



## sunflower7sd

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Congratulations!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lovely BFP! Congrats :cloud9:


----------

